# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  Coping with having something stolen from me

## Dark_Baphomet

Hi so my boyfriend of 2 years recently left me, and now I bought motorcycle boots worth £165 And they got sent to my neighbour as I wasn't in, I told the courier to give it to her. My neighbour then says that today just after I left the house she gave the parcel to some random woman she thought lived at my house. So basically it's lost the police are probably going to do nothing,they have said so themselves, the company i bought from will probably do nothing as I allowed them to be sent to my neighbour and I just don't know how to cope along with everything else that's going on right now

----------


## purplefan

I don't understand, did your neighbour just open her door and give your boots to someone passing her door? Or was the person she gave the boots to in your house. I would think the neighbour is very stupid or she liked the boots and kept them. Either way I think you have lost the boots and will have to put it down to experience.  Have a word with your G.p. about your mental health and don't give any more parcels to your neighbour to take In.

----------


## Dark_Baphomet

She dropped them off to someone standing in my garden

----------


## Paula

Have you spoken to your insurance company?

----------


## Suzi

Why would she give them to some random person standing in your garden? That's just odd. I know whenever I take parcels for my neighbours I always take them to them or hand them to the people I know - I'd never just hand it to just anyone.. 

Definitely call your insurance company, but otherwise you might have to draw a mental line and accept them as lost... It's really hard, but sometimes it's all you can do..

----------


## Dark_Baphomet

I don't have any insurance company

----------


## S deleted

Ok if it were me I would give it a couple of days and contact the company to state you’ve not received the item ordered. You’re not lying. They will start an investigation and maybe you get lucky and they either resend the goods or refund you. No guarantees but it’s worth a shot. Say nothing about the neighbour or the random stranger. Play dumb. After all done of that has anything to do with you. The facts, from your perspective, you placed an order and paid for it and have not received it.

----------


## Dark_Baphomet

Okay thanks, ill try that, it's a company that always treats me so well so i dont want to lie but theyre a big company :/ I just seem to have such awful luck with everything :/

----------

